

RIP Steve Jobs - Pointsly
http://gizmodo.com/5838847/steve-jobs-is-dead

======
gkoberger
They were too sad to update the date before publishing
<http://cl.ly/3l1x2b1v2y2t0p3f2m09> (They since fixed it; Sept 9 was the date
of the accidental CBS tweet: [http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/09/steve-jobs-apple-
ex-ceo-health...](http://www.tmz.com/2011/09/09/steve-jobs-apple-ex-ceo-
health-whats-trending-cbs-tweet-death-rumor-accident-apology-dying-dead-
resignswas-dead/))

